# Water temperature for comets?



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm rather new to the forums, so please bear with me. xP

I just got two comet goldfish from Petco almost a week ago. Today is the first time that the water temp has reached 78+ degrees F since I got them. Is this okay for them or should it be cooler?

If it should be cooler, would small ice cubes be safe to use? I used a liter of dechlorinated water to make quite a number, and they're in the freezer ready to go if I need them.

Here's how big the ice is: http://imgur.com/Gsfaaai

I just added a few bloodworms to this^ specific tray. My tank is 10g, if that helps at all.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

They can tolerate cooler temps but IMHO they are at a good temp. What size tank are they in??


----------



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Elliott225 said:


> They can tolerate cooler temps but IMHO they are at a good temp. What size tank are they in??


They're in a 10g tank.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, a 10 gallon is too small to permanently keep your comets as goldfish can get quite large.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

That and the fact that they are "dirty" fish. Meaning that they excrete alot of amonia into the water. So many partial water changes will be needed to keep the water good.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Definitely a bigger tank. A 30g for now with a large canister filter on the outside. A filter that will turn the water around 10 times per hour.


----------



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Don't worry, I'm aware of the amount of waste they produce. I had goldfish for about 8 years when I was younger. Dad my was always taking care of them, but this time I'll be the one trying. :3 



bullseyejoey said:


> Unfortunately, a 10 gallon is too small to permanently keep your comets as goldfish can get quite large.


I'm aware that a 10g isn't big enough. I'm not attempting to house them permanently. I intended to use the 10g for a betta, but I had a change of heart when I got to the store. The goldfish reminded me too much of my childhood friends.
I have a friend who is an experienced aquarist. I've been coordinating with them and we agreed that they'd take the comets when they outgrow the tank.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

How big are the goldfish? They might have already outgrown the tank.....


----------



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

evil wizard said:


> How big are the goldfish? They might have already outgrown the tank.....


About 2 inches each. Is that too big for a 10g already?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah, you're still okay.
The ice cube trick is a good one, and adding the worms to it was a pretty good idea, too.

78F is okay, but they would prefer 74-76. I wouldn't worry over 78, though, as long as they seem perky.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

At what size do yall think they should they be moved?


----------

